# Ekstatische Würmer



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe heute abend im Dunkeln mal wieder mit LEDs im Teich hantiert, um damit später mal eine Teichbeleuchtung zu bauen. Was mir auffiel, als ich die eingeschalteten LEDs ins Wasser gehalten habe: Da kamen relativ schnell massenweise kleine Würmchen und führten vor dem künstlichen Licht ekstatische Tänze auf. Die Würmchen waren etwa 2 bis 15 mm lang, wobei die kleineren farblos/beige waren und die größeren rötlich. Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für __ Würmer sind? Ich habe mal ein Bild eingebunden. Die kleineren kann man leider kaum erkennen.







Der Teich ist rund 4 Wochen alt, hat bei 85 qm ca. 65.000 Liter Inhalt, ca. 120 Pflanzen und soll mal ein Schwimmteich ohne Fische werden. Der Gedanke an Tausende Würmer darin, ist jetzt erstmal nicht so prickelnd ...  

Übrigens wußtet Ihr, das Wasser bei Spannungen von 3 oder 6 Volt keinen Kurzschluß verursacht? Soll heißen man kann die Leuchtdioden ohne Isolierung mit den blanken angelöteten Drähten ins Wasser schmeißen und die LEDs bleiben an. Ein Problem ist dann nur die elektrochemische Korrosion.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

hallo guido,

zu deinen würmchen kann ich leider nichts vernünftiges sagen außer dasein paar __ moderlieschen oder elritzen das problem lösen würden (erweiterte speisekarte)

was die elektrische angelegenheit betrifft so habe ich mal in einem anderen forum davon geschrieben daß ich mein ehemaliges auqarium mit 12v autobirnen im wasser beleuchtet habe und dazu auf der 12v seite keine isolation nötig wäre ...................

ich sag dir nur eines, die elektriker, möchtegernelektriker und herren elektroingenieure haben mich zerpflückt - war kurz vor fahrlässiger tötung was da abging.

zumindest stimmt es was du sagst.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

ja das mit der Spannung ohne Isolierung im Wasser glaubt einem immer keiner. Einen genauen Grenzwert gibt es auch nicht, der hängt wohl vom Mineraliengehalt/den Ionen im Wasser ab.

Im Chat tippte Reinhard auf Mückenlarven? Das soll schon ein naturnaher Schiwmmteich werden, aber eine Mückenplage wollte ich nicht unbedingt im Sommer haben. Und wenn ich da auf ca. 300 ml Wasser etwa 100 Mückenlarven sehe, dann befürchte ich Übles...

Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen mit Mücken?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2003)

hallo guido,

zu mücken kann ich keine aussagen machen da sie egal in welchem evolutionsstatus auf der speisekarte meiner fische stehen - zum glück.

aber warte mal bis stefan wieder online ist - der hat im moment besuch und ist nicht regelmäßig hier - der kennt sich da sehr gut aus mit teichen ohne fische. - oder poste mal deine speziellen fragen unter SCHWIMM UND BADETEICHE - da hilft dir sicher günther - der ist experte für badeteiche.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2003)

Hallo 
@ Gast: Ich habe auch einen fischfreien Teich und noch nie Probleme mit Mücken gehabt. Hier im Forum haben wir schon viel darüber geschrieben, weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr wo (ev. bei Naturteiche)


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2003)

* Würmer*

Hallo an alle,

also dem Bild nach zu Urteilen, handelt es sich entweder um Tubifex oder um rote Mückenlarven. Wobei ich mehr zu den Mückenlarven halten würde, dann passt auch das zucken, was beobachtet wurde.

Eine eindeutige "Diagnose" vom Bild aus, ist nicht möglich. Aber auf alle Fälle stellen beide Teichbewohner eine interessante und gesunde Erweiterung der Fischspeisekarte dar.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2003)

Wegen der Mücken im Schwimmteich würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Der Teich ist ja noch neu, Fressfeinde haben sich noch nicht in genügender Zahl eingestellt. Das wird sich aber schnell regeln: Auch mein reiner Pflanzenteich ist der mückenfreieste Bereich im gesamten Garten. Fische fressen übrigens nicht nur die Mückenlarven, sondern weitestgehen auch alles andere, was sich im Teich tummelt und Mücken vertilgt.

Ich war allerdings gezwungen, meine Pflanzen in einem grossen, aber flachen (10 cm) Folienbecken aus Abdeckplanen zwischenzuparken - der Teich war halt noch nicht fertig. Das Wasser heizte sich naturgemäss sofort extrem auf, gut für die Pflanzen und die Mücken. Binnen einer Woche habe ich an Einsatz beim Teichbau gewaltig zugelegt, weil die sirrende, surrende, stechende und saugende Plage nicht mehr auszuhalten war und man sich selbst hinter dem Haus nicht mehr aufhalten konnte. Die Pflanzen kamen also in den Teich: Nach ca. einem Monat war der Spuk vorbei. Es wäre sicher noch schneller vorangegangen, aber der Ufergraben war nocht nicht verfüllt, so dass auch da das Wasser in kleinen Lachen stand.

Das sollte Dich beruhigen. Mücken sind - wie Reiner es beschrieben hat - in Teichen kein grosses Thema - mit oder ohne Fische.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2003)

Zunächst vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Also natürlich wollte ich keinen chemiestrotzenden Pool, sondern einen naturnahen Schwimmteich. Das da diverses Kleingetier drin lebt, ist klar und OK. Ich hatte mit der LED im Dunkeln nur ca. 100 Würmchen auf etwa 100 ml gesehen und deshalb Angst vor einer ausgeprägten Mückenplage in ein paar Wochen.

Hat eigentlich irgendwer gute Erfahrungen mit den Starterbakterien von Oase gemacht? Macht es Sinn, die in den Pflanzenfilter zu kippen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

*Starterbakterien*

Hallo,

also die Starterbakterien (Biokick) habe ich letztes Jahr einmal benutzt um meinen neuen Filter "Einzufahren" wie es immer so schon heist.
Ab diesem Tag an, hab ich ständig die Wasserwerte gemessen. Nach bereits 4 Wochen waren die im Optimalen Bereich und das Wasser OK.

Ich glaube, in den Pflanzenfilter braucht man dieses Biostarter nicht zu geben, da dieser ja für den Nährstoffentzug aus dem Teichwasser verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

Sogar ich hab' solche... :snake: ...in meinem Teich, die meisten werden aber von den __ Moderlieschen gefressen, hehehe!


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

hallo axel,

ist es nicht so daß die bakterien im ganzen teich vorhanden sind - wo immer sie eine besiedelungsfläche finden - also warum nicht im pflanzenfilter - hat der keine ausreichend besiedelungsfläche - na und - dann schwimmen sie eben weiter bis sie das passende wohnzimmer finden ............

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

*Filter*

Hallo Jürgen,

genau das was du schreibst, habe ich ja gemeint. Habe es nur falsch ausgedrückt. Das ist ja eigentlich Logisch, das die Bakterien nicht nur im Filter sondern im ganzem Teichwasser vorhanden sind, wenn sie nicht durch UVC abgetötet werden.


----------

